# Keeping van radio on longer than 20 minutes



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi all and a very happy new year to everyone.
This has probably been answered before, but in a couple of hours' internet searching, though I've found plenty of references to it, no-one's given an actual "how to" answer. That is to say, I can't find one.

So, please, how do I get around this wretched 20 minute turn off on our Peugeot radio? Ours is a 2010 van conversion. I'd like it to stay on indefinitely so we can play CDs or listen to the radio.

Also, I'm considering rewiring the radio to run off the leisure battery. Would this overide the timer anyway? Is it a straightforward job? And, does anyone know what size fuse I should put inline? I'm a pretty competent DIYer.

I really don't want to change the radio since I find the quality more than adequate.

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dis you search this forum?

a search "+fiat +radio +switch"

revealed these instructions

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-502228.html#502228

I know yours is a Peugeot, but they are built in the same factory as the Fiat...


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Ok, so I've now learnt how to search the forum properly.
Having used the link above I contacted Trevor, the Trade member and he gave me clear instructions how to do this. But it doesn't work. I've tried jumping from the permanent live to both of the "ignition on" lives (there are two) plus each of them independently.
Can anyone help?
I find it hard to believe there's no one out there with a newer (post 06) Fiat or Peugeot who's solved it.
Help! Please!
Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geoff...I have a files copied from Practical Motorhome- how to-photos and text- of how to do this in 2009. If you think it might be the same fix then I could e-mail you the files ? They have helped others- including us with our previous vans- but not recently.

G


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

GeoffCrowther said:


> Ok, so I've now learnt how to search the forum properly.
> Having used the link above I contacted Trevor, the Trade member and he gave me clear instructions how to do this. But it doesn't work. I've tried jumping from the permanent live to both of the "ignition on" lives (there are two) plus each of them independently.
> Can anyone help?
> I find it hard to believe there's no one out there with a newer (post 06) Fiat or Peugeot who's solved it.
> ...


Yes I swapped the radio. :roll:

The Fiat one is Blaupunkt made and has wonderful simple controls and excellent reception.

But because it has no iPod interface (to control the iPod that is) and no Bluetooth connection I bought a reasonably priced (£100ish) Blaupunkt one that had those things. Slots straight in, no adaptor needed. Much more complex controls, still has excellent reception. Also plays music from a memory stick and MP3 CDs.

That runs for an hour without switching off. But I bought a remote control from ebay for a tenner, so when it does with off I don't have to get up from the settee in the Murvi and take the two steps to the dash board turn it back on :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GeoffCrowther said:


> Hi all and a very happy new year to everyone.
> This has probably been answered before, but in a couple of hours' internet searching, though I've found plenty of references to it, no-one's given an actual "how to" answer. That is to say, I can't find one.
> 
> So, please, how do I get around this wretched 20 minute turn off on our Peugeot radio? Ours is a 2010 van conversion. I'd like it to stay on indefinitely so we can play CDs or listen to the radio.
> ...


I find this 20 minute switch of confusing. I have had my Blaupunkt fitted in two X250 Ducatos and it switches of after 1 hour. I know it is a function of the radio not the cab electrics. Like I said confusing.


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Grizzly - thanks but that refers to the previous Ducato/Boxer, not the current one.
Trev - problem with that is the Peugeot has steering wheel controls and I've not heard of anyone having success with fitting an adaptor (yet). Plus, it's an expensive solution (but may yet be the only one).
Ray - can't answer that one except to say my radio has only the 20 min option.
By the way - it's a Bosch radio.
Still waiting to hear from anyone who's solved it.
Cheers all
Geoff


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Alternatively, can anyone tell me if I wire the unit from my leisure battery will that stop this timer effect, since some on here seem to suggest it's a function of the vehicle's CANBUS system?
I'd prefer it to run off the leisure battery anyway, but not sure which is the power input.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

rayc said:


> I find this 20 minute switch of confusing. I have had my Blaupunkt fitted in two X250 Ducatos and it switches of after 1 hour. I know it is a function of the radio not the cab electrics. Like I said confusing.


AFAIK

The Fiat branded (made by Blaupunkt) OE radio has a 20 minute timer.

Blaupunkt branded retail Blaupunkts have a 60 minute timer.


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Waiting, with baited breath, for help.
Radio hanging out of dash in anticipation.
Smile!
Geoff


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I bit the bullet and replaced the crappy Blaupunkt with a Sony, which took all of 10 minutes and it's a far superior set which plays mp3 discs and has a usb socket for a memory stick.

I've since purchased the conversion kit for the steering wheel controls which work perfectly. From memory this kit cost around £25 and the Sony radio was around £70.

Roly


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi Roly
Thanks for that.
It's slowly dawning on me that over-riding this timer's just not possible.
Can you remember the model of your Sony unit?
Is it wired from your leisure battery?
Geoff


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I put one of these in my Autoquest 140 (2009 Boxer Cab) and just tapped into the live feed for the old head units memory to stop the shutdown, it's still running from the cab battery.....great bit of kit if you just use an ipod or USB stick or the radio.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_808753_langId_-1_categoryId_165474

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GeoffCrowther said:


> It's slowly dawning on me that over-riding this timer's just not possible.
> Geoff


I think this is the case because I suspect the timer itself is within the electronics of the radio. I have the same problem and it is annoying the hell out of me. I am worried about changing it though because it appears to be very closely integrated with the vehicle electronics. In my handbook it does not recommend you change it. The normal keys for removal of a radio have certainly not been provided. I have not had chance to look into this further.

The system might be ok for white van man but it is a stupid idea in a motorhome and the only reason I can think of as to why it is done is so the engine battery is not flattened.

peedee


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

As far as I can gather you very rarely get radio removal keys with new vehicles (cars or van)....but you can buy them easily enough, or I just make them from a cut up wire coat hanger and make 2 U shaped keys on for each side....push them into the unit, grip the unit and then pull gently out.

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul. I do have some other keys but thought they may not fit this radio but I will try them if I have to. There must be a way of overcoming this timeout. Has anyone tried a non switched 12volt supply to them after all if it stays on with the ignition on why shouldn't a permanent 12 volt supply work. My handbook does not have any wiring diagrams whatsoever so I am grouping in the dark.

peedee


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure one of the wires in the radio's plug is always live for the radio channel memory....I pretty sure that's what I used on mine when I fitted the new Sony unit....I just used a volt meter to find it.

TTFN
Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, wiring is usually to a standard which can be found at

http://www.nexxia.co.uk/products.asp?section=CAR AUDIO&category=ISO Wiring

Dunno why but this link cannot be inserted in a message and needs to be cut and pasted. In theory connecting pins 7 and 4 together on the power block should sort it. Best check with a meter first to insure the pins are what it says they should be.

peedee


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Hi

The timer on the radio is deactivated if the switched live is on,if this wasnt the case the radio would switch off after 20 mins of driving.If you hardwire to the leisure battery it will not swich off but you will have to switch it off manually.You can easily test this by joining the two lives together but if you leave it on it will flatten the cab battery as the 20 min turn off through the can is designed to stop that happening.
If you need anymore help let me know
Bri


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

On my 2005 Autosleeper Nuevo 2005 model, there is a switch above the fridge next to the ariel socket, which when switched on overides the 20 minute cut out. I have to remember to switch it off when not in use so as not to drain the battery. Chasper.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep the engine running :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

chasper said:


> On my 2005 Autosleeper Nuevo 2005 model, there is a switch above the fridge next to the ariel socket, which when switched on overides the 20 minute cut out. I have to remember to switch it off when not in use so as not to drain the battery. Chasper.


I would have thought the on/off switch on the radio would do the same thing? On my last van I fitted a Battery Master. At least when on hook up there was never a danger of flattening the engine battery and it also kept the engine battery in better condition.

peedee


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

The on/off switch leaves the radio in some kind of shut down mode. If you go into the vehicle when it is dark you can see a background light glowing. I don't know what the current drain is but I do know from experience that the vehicle battery will be flat in 2 weeks. I think this system was unique to AS and it did work well to overcome the 20 min caper, but turning the switch off (they called it a radio isolation switch) is essential when in store. This was only fitted to pre X250 vehicles of course.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

peedee said:


> chasper said:
> 
> 
> > On my 2005 Autosleeper Nuevo 2005 model, there is a switch above the fridge next to the ariel socket, which when switched on overides the 20 minute cut out. I have to remember to switch it off when not in use so as not to drain the battery. Chasper.
> ...


I forgot to say i have a 130w solar panel and a battery master. I still like to switch off any unnecessary electrical equipment.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have still not sorted out my problems but I note this has been discussed before on MHF so think it is worth providing >this link< for further information.
peedee


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

This is a copy of a post from me some time ago

I have copied this from another forum 

For those interested parties with the Euro 5 dash I managed to get the info I needed from another forum. Rather than explain please read the text below. 

Some Swift Group Motorhomes, built on the new Euro V (2012 models onwards) 
chassis from Fiat and Peugeot are supplied to us with a radio unit within the 
dashboard. 

Unlike previous seasons, this radio links to the CANBUS system and is supplied 
with a timer to automatically shutdown to conserve battery power. The radio has 
two modes, one for when the vehicle is used as commercial vehicle (NORMAL) and 
one for use as a Motorhome (CAMPER). 

If a customer wishes to change the amount of time the radio will stay on, please 
follow the instructions below: 

* Turn radio on using central ?power? button 
* Within 15 seconds, simultaneously press ?FM AS? and preset button ?2?. Each 
time this pair of buttons are pressed, the display will alternate between 
?NORMAL POWER MODE? and ?CAMPER POWER MODE? 
* Ensure that ?CAMPER POWER MODE? is displayed, then press ?MENU? 
* Using the ?UP? and ?DOWN? button now changes the display to show various 
adjustable items. Cycle through the options until ?RADIO OFF? and a number of 
minutes is shown on the display. This will take approx. two presses of the ?UP? 
button or seven presses of the ?DOWN? button. 
* With ?RADIO OFF? shown on the display press the ?LEFT? or ?RIGHT? button. Each 
press of either button will alternate the number of minutes shown between ?180? 
and ?0? 
* With ?180? showing on the display the setting is complete and three hours of 
radio operation should be possible. Press the ?POWER? button to exit the menu 
and return the display to its usual view. 

Please note that in ?NORMAL POWER MODE? the same subsequent steps detailed above 
can be followed, to choose between ?20 mins? and ?0 mins? of radio operation.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have tried this and it does not work on my 2010 chassis. I suspect it only works on later models? One of the main problems I have is the the radio is very much integrated into other software and all the media systems on my model. If I change the radio I suspect I will lose a lot of functionality. I also think it is more likely the timer is not in the radio but the cab control system itself. I am waiting a response from Blaupunkt about this before undertaking any further investigation. I don't want to meddle too much because it is still under warranty and have been putting up with the inconvenience.

peedee
p.s just got a reply from Blaupunkt as follows:

"Unfortunately the radio in your vehicle cannot be altered to stay on longer. It relies on data wires to operate and the same data wires tell it to turn off after the given period of time. 

If you were to change the radio for a Blaupunkt unit, then it has a timer that allows it to stay on for 1 hour, however, if you have steering wheel controls for the existing radio, they will not work with a new Blaupunkt unit."

I take the first sentence to mean it is controlled by the Canbus.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The simple but time consuming answer is to fit a radio in the back in an unobtrusive position(mines in an overhead locker simply held by velcro) and wire it to the leisure battery, if you have a tv booster it will have a spare socket, just buy an ariel extension and fit a tv end to the end that doesnt go in the radio plug in to your booster and off you go, you will of course have to fit speakers, its worth it believe me as you can have the speakers were you want so you can hear them, plus if you like the radio on in bed you simply have to sit up to turn it off.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

The Sony unit I mentioned earlier in this post has been working really well for the last 18 months...I always remove the front after each trip and have had no problems with the battery going flat..I also managed to find a Sony remote that works on this head unit..so I can sit in the back of the MH and control it....even allows me to turn it off but for some reason you can't turn it on!?!? :? .....I have installed some home made discrete speakers in the back corners of our Autoquest 140 that also work really well....the rear wiring was already pre-wired into the Autoquest in the back overhead cupboards.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Finally Rapido got something right :lol: 
My radio is fed from the CAB but I can also feed it from the leisure batteries via AUX 2 on the CBE control panel. An arrangement of diodes behind the radio prevents double feeds or shorts between batteries


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sideways said:


> The simple but time consuming answer is to fit a radio in the back in an unobtrusive position(mines in an overhead locker simply held by velcro) and wire it to the leisure battery, if you have a tv booster it will have a spare socket, just buy an ariel extension and fit a tv end to the end that doesnt go in the radio plug in to your booster and off you go, you will of course have to fit speakers, its worth it believe me as you can have the speakers were you want so you can hear them, plus if you like the radio on in bed you simply have to sit up to turn it off.


I thought of that sideways because I have a very good Sony radio sitting idle at the moment. Trouble is it would involve quite a few wiring changes to reconfigure the speakers plus I would lose the speakers from the cab radio which is equipped with "Blue and Me" hands free phone operation and MP3 capability via a USB port.

Having now had a reply from Blaupunkt and not much joy from IVECO, the chassis manufacturer, I have decided to use the facilities offered by my multimedia TV. The sound was pretty poor so I purchased a couple of Logitech computer speakers for £20 which I wired in this afternoon. There is not much I cannot do on the TV and as I have satellite reception I can also pick up radio channels when away on the Continent. This has proved the easier solution, gives good but not HiFi sound and leaves the cab facilities intact. I can always add better speakers at a later date if required.

peedee


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

On my first van (2002 Hymer on Fiat), I fitted an Aiwa (actually a Sony) radio with remote control and to get over the 20 minute problem I took the live feed from the always on radio memory feed. Worked no problem for a couple of years. I then swapped the radio for a Tevion one that my son had spare - this radio had a usb connection, this being the reason for fitting it. I later found, having not used the van for some time, that I had a flat battery! Decided it was the drain from the radio, so put the Aiwa back in. No further drain. I later saw a thead on MHF that other people had experienced battery drain with this same Tevion radio. Last year in my new(er) van (2007 Hymer on Fiat) installed a Sony double din unit which, in the fitting instructions, had three options for the red (ignition switched live) and the yellow (permanent live) and fitted using the option where the red and yellow from the radio are brought together to the yellow feed - this being the option for a vehicle without an AAC position on the ignition switch. Radio works fine without ignition having to be on and stays on as long as I want. No problem with battery drain.

I recently wanted to fit a radio in my garage* (had a spare 12v battery) and was going to make up a housing for it. Looked on eBay and found one that fits under a shelf - £3.50 + same for PP - this would be ideal in M/H for anyone looking to fit one in a locker. For anyone interested, type "single din stereo housing" in the search and it should come up.

* house garage - not M/H garage!

DavidL


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

urbanracer said:


> This is a copy of a post from me some time ago
> 
> I have copied this from another forum
> 
> ...


Yipee, tried this on my Euro 5 Peugeot based Elddis & it works! No more rolling over into the cab to turn the radio back on while I have a lie in!! (thanks Urbanracer).


----------

